# J.L. HANNA Standard oil company T2- tanker



## hasse neren

Hello there, 
need some help to find any info. or photos of the T2-SE-A1 tanker J.L. HANNA, or sisterships from Standard oil company of California. 
Build 1945 by sun shipbuilding company.
I´m Trying to build the Revell model in 1/400 scale and have only one B&W photo of her.
Thank´s Hasse.


----------



## john shaw

Hasse

have you visited http://t2tanker.org

no pic of the specific ship but loads of T2s.


----------



## stevecz

Or try Auke Visser's T2 Tankers Pages
http://t2tanker.piranho.de/id271.htm


----------



## R58484956

J L Hanna 10246 tons built 1945 by Sun SB co. 504.0 x 68.2 x 39.2.
DF. ESD. GyC. CODE FLAGS AGJL Registered San Francisco US Flag.Steam turbine connected to electric motor to one screw shaft. One deck. Carrying petroleum in bulk. Cruiser stern.


----------



## hasse neren

Thank´s to you all for your replyes to me.
Yes i have been on this links, and that is there i have got the B&W photo. I have been search for month of any photos, but no luck yet. Just one Color photo, please somebody.......
Hasse.


----------



## hasse neren

*Tanker J.L.HANNA, please help!*



hasse neren said:


> Hello there,
> need some help to find any info. or photos of the T2-SE-A1 tanker J.L. HANNA, or sisterships from Standard oil company of California.
> Build 1945 by sun shipbuilding company.
> I´m Trying to build the Revell model in 1/400 scale and have only one B&W photo of her.
> Thank´s Hasse.


Please help somebody,
still seartching for photos of this tanker or sistership. ID 2248531. After to months seartching on the www. and in different kind of forums, still no result. Perhaps it´s time to give up on this ship? or?
Hasse.


----------



## leifoh

*J L Hanna*

(A)


hasse neren said:


> Hello there,
> need some help to find any info. or photos of the T2-SE-A1 tanker J.L. HANNA, or sisterships from Standard oil company of California.
> Build 1945 by sun shipbuilding company.
> I´m Trying to build the Revell model in 1/400 scale and have only one B&W photo of her.
> Thank´s Hasse.


Hi Hasse
Have you got the information you need? If not, I have an old plastic model (Revell) built by me and my father around 1954/1955. Please call me if you think that a photo from this model could be helpful for you!
Best Regards
Leif Öhgren
+46 70 3498500


----------



## surfaceblow

There are some color pictures of the T 2 model at the Smithsonian Museum of US History, Washington, D.C. located at the site below. Plus a in box review of a plastic model. I hope this helps. 
http://www.steelnavy.com/T2 700.htm


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

As I recall, that model was made of red plastic.


----------



## surfaceblow

You will find a color picture of the SS Nevada Standard in Standard Oil of California (Socal) introduced the red / white/ blue chevron logo in 1931. Standard Oil of California became Chevron in 1984. 
http://www.aukevisser.nl/t2tanker/id559.htm


----------



## hasse neren

Thanks Leif, Surfaceblow and tunatownshipwreck for your answers!
The tanker is put aside at the moment, are one my way slowly ( so many other thinks to do) on rebuilding the Revell model of Ben Lines M/V Benledi to a decent model.
Will put out some photos later in the gallery.
Take care, Hasse.


----------



## quatsino

*J L Hanna Revell Model*

Hasse Neren,

I have a mint un-built kit of the 1956 Revell model "JL Hanna". I have had this kit in storage for over 25 years since I bought it from an antique shop so long ago.

The kit is complete and even the box is completely undamaged.

PM me if you are still interested in obtaining this ship.

Cheers!


----------



## quatsino

surfaceblow said:


> You will find a color picture of the SS Nevada Standard in Standard Oil of California (Socal) introduced the red / white/ blue chevron logo in 1931. Standard Oil of California became Chevron in 1984.
> http://www.aukevisser.nl/t2tanker/id559.htm


Interesting picture - I believe that this shot is taken as the ship is heading to the Chevron Burnaby refinery (east of Vancouver). This refinery is less than 2 km from where I live...


----------



## afuel

SurfaceBlow

Thanks a million for the pic of Nevada Standard, that was my first ship. Pier head jump 1900 hrs out of Long Wharf, Richmond, CA. to Alaska, Nov. 1969.

Sailed unitl July of 1972. Nevada, Oregon, Washington, Arizona. Worked as relief crew on Hannah, McGariggil, ???? All engine room, wiper thru oiler/fireman. I was on Arizona when we spilt the Oregon almost in half (just before port side mid ship house, 40' into her, between Angel Island and Golden Gate Bridge. We put alot of bunker oil in bay as we were both fully loaded, Arizona inbound and Oregon outbound for Pacific N/W.

Sailed on Joshua Hendy (Union Oil) Tankers as well: Avila, Lompoc & Santa Maria. Those were good jobs back & forth to Hawaiian Islands.

Over the years my picture collection has disappeared. I had great shot of Oregon standard bow being lifted off in one piece and placed on Arizona at yard in Richmond, CA. They took an old lend lease T-2 (Petro ??) that was laying up in mud flats took her bow and #1 tank set cut it off and attached to Oregon, increasing her length and tonnage. She had a vibration from then on.

What a great website you have.

Thanks again
Jeff Key


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

afuel said:


> SurfaceBlow
> 
> Thanks a million for the pic of Nevada Standard, that was my first ship. Pier head jump 1900 hrs out of Long Wharf, Richmond, CA. to Alaska, Nov. 1969.
> 
> Sailed unitl July of 1972. Nevada, Oregon, Washington, Arizona. Worked as relief crew on Hannah, McGariggil, ???? All engine room, wiper thru oiler/fireman. I was on Arizona when we spilt the Oregon almost in half (just before port side mid ship house, 40' into her, between Angel Island and Golden Gate Bridge. We put alot of bunker oil in bay as we were both fully loaded, Arizona inbound and Oregon outbound for Pacific N/W.
> 
> Sailed on Joshua Hendy (Union Oil) Tankers as well: Avila, Lompoc & Santa Maria. Those were good jobs back & forth to Hawaiian Islands.
> 
> Over the years my picture collection has disappeared. I had great shot of Oregon standard bow being lifted off in one piece and placed on Arizona at yard in Richmond, CA. They took an old lend lease T-2 (Petro ??) that was laying up in mud flats took her bow and #1 tank set cut it off and attached to Oregon, increasing her length and tonnage. She had a vibration from then on.
> 
> What a great website you have.
> 
> Thanks again
> Jeff Key


I saw all your ships up and down the Columbia starting from the mid 1960s, might have even met you when you tied up at Astoria, if you remember a scrawny kid hanging around the port, that was probably me.


----------



## afuel

Found another listing for the The Pacific Coast Oil Company, later known as Standard Oil of California or "SoCal", and now known as Chevron, was founded in 1895.

Website: http://www.usmm.org/socalships.html#anchor1322862


Hope this helps.
Jeff


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

At one time there was only the Standard Oil Co in the 1800s, but early in the 1900s President Teddy Roosevelt broke up a number of monopolies, including Standard Oil, which became 6 oil companies in different parts of the US. Esso was a word cobbled from the letters S-O, there was also Humble Oil, Standard Oil of California, Standard Oil of Pennsylvania (not sure about that one), forget the others, but they all reunited in 1974 as Exxon.


----------



## steveowen

*T2 plans in 1/192 scale*

Hasse

I'm new to this forum so I don't know if you have this information or not, but
I have a set of plans for a few T2's. 

They are Salamdnie AO26, Kaskaskia AO27, & Severn AO61 all are in 1/192 scale or 1/16" = 1' and were purchased from the Floating Dry Dock this year.

I will start building a 1/96 scale model of AO-63 Chipola or AO-64 Tolovana
both twin screw from around 1949 era.

If this helps I will give you the link.

Steve Owen
Sandia Park, New Mexico(Wave)


----------



## surfaceblow

Welcome Steve

I hope you like your voyage on the Ship Nostalgia site. My aim is not to be overly critical but having sailed on a few T-2's I can tell you they only have one screw. 

The Chipola, Severn and Tolovana are T3-S2-A1's built at Bethlehem Steel Sparrows Point Maryland. They were build 1944 - 1945 era.

The USS Salamdnie and Kaskaskia are Cimarron-class tankers built at Newport News. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Salamonie_(AO-26)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Kaskaskia_(AO-27)


----------



## duquesa

*J.L.Hanna*

Hasse, I built that model very many years ago. It lived in a glass case with about 20 other ship models. Unfortunately it got wrecked last year when I moved house. Do you not have the model plans? Good luck.


----------



## steveowen

Thank You Surfaceblow for the info. 

I'm also not trying to be critical or looking for an argument. Just trying to get the little info there is right.

Likewise, I also thought they all had a single screw, however the ones I mentioned above all had geared turbines, twin screws, 30,400HP according to Navsource. It also classified them as T3-S2-A3's and the earlier ones as
T3-S2-A1's.

The USS Pecos AO-65 was classified as a T3-SE-A1 - Turbo-Electric, Single Screw, 8,000HP. I was going to build a model of this one first but than I found
that AO-63, 64, and others actually made it into and after the Vietmnam era.

It must of been a pretty good job on one of these guys after the war's.

Regards,
Steve Owen


----------



## surfaceblow

Hello Steve 

I hope you have a great day tomorrow.

The Marad Classification System for T3-S2-A3's, T3-S2-A1 and T2's

T 3 500 to 550 Feet at the load waterline.
The second group number is for Machinery Type Steam is S, Number of Propellers Twin so 
ST (12 passengers or under), while 
S2 (Over 12 passengers). 

The third group becomes A3 shows that this is the third major change to this vessel. A1 is the original design. 

T3-SE-A1
T 3 500 to 550 Feet at load waterline.
SE Turbo electric	Single	SE (12 passengers or under)
A1 is the original design.

T2's had two basic designs T2-SE-A1 and T2-SE-A2 the difference was the A1 had 6,000 horsepower and the A2 had 10,000 horsepower.

T2 450 to 500 at load waterline. 
SE SE Turbo electric Single	SE (12 passengers or under) (if it was to carry over 12 passengers than it would be SE1).
A1 Original design 
A2 Second change

I have sailed on a number of T2's and T3's in the past. Sealand converted a number of T2's and T3's to container ships, but they were the single screw ones. I also sailed on a number of T2's that were still tankers. The last T2 I sailed on was in 1994 the Marine Floridian that was converted to a Sulfur Carrier in 1967 but the engine room remained the same. A new fore body was attached to the stern and the forward house was put on top of the after house. 

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ship/images/ao-36-kennebec-ii.jpg Picture of T2

http://navy.memorieshop.com/Pawcatuck/ Picture of T3


----------



## steveowen

Thank You Surfaceblow

Great information.

I have only started on the research search since
the first of November so if I seem a little dense (Cloud) I probably am.

Thanks for pushing me in the right direction and the link to the books which were ordered today.

Your information above has surely opened a mulitude of questions for me on the AO's.

I was a DD sailor 1964 to 1968.

Steve


----------



## RG KULIG

*Instuctions For Ship Model J.l. Hanna.*

I Just Got A Model Off E-bay Of J.l. Hanna. Original Revell Instructions For Building This Ship Came With It. Would This Help You? Could Also Send Some Pics Of My Model...gordon.


----------



## deckape

hasse neren said:


> Hello there,
> need some help to find any info. or photos of the T2-SE-A1 tanker J.L. HANNA, or sisterships from Standard oil company of California.
> Build 1945 by sun shipbuilding company.
> I´m Trying to build the Revell model in 1/400 scale and have only one B&W photo of her.
> Thank´s Hasse.


Ahoy
Not much on the photo archives for the J.L. HANNA only what on the the Tanker page what has a great wealth of photo information, I had this kit years ago unfortunately they didn,t make to many releases of this kit they resorted to thier Mission Capastrano WW11 fleet Oiler. It,s first release was in 1956 along with their Hawiian Pilot C3 Merchantman. I am finishing a Bluejacket T2 Tanker The J.L. HANNA as per paint schedule the hull is all Black Red Oxide decks and water line, superdtructure and all vent funnels are painted White, Stack all Black with Whits S STANDARD OIL OF CALIFORNIA I am from Salsilito California when as a boy I use to see alot of these old T2s they were painted in the Above paint scvhedule, As for the rest of the info I cant help you on if you are interested in the paint schedule the shchedule is correct.(Smoke)


----------



## kewl dude

"USS Pecos AO-65 was classified as a T3-SE-A1 - Turbo-Electric, Single Screw, 8,000HP. I was going to build a model of this one first but than I found
that AO-63, 64, and others actually made it into and after the Vietmnam era."

I was 1 A/E on the Pecos 1973-74, she was a 6,00 HP T2-SE-A1. I attach two Polaroid pictures I took during the six week shipyard overhaul at Todd's in Tampa. When we took the ship over it was in fleet colors and we ran around like that for a year and a half before going to the yard. I had been aboard eight months when we went in for the overhaul. Todd's folks repainted the ship MSC colors including adding the stack decal. I took the stern view including the decal the day it was put up there. The other is a view of the port side deck looking forward.

The ship was known as Contractor Operated MSC. The Navy had 265 Officers and Enlisted while we did it with a total crew of 33. Basically the Navy took off the guns and all the extra bunks; otherwise the ship was stock. The Pecos was operated by Seatrain Lines/Hudson Waterways for whom I had worked a few years.

Greg Hayden


----------



## jerome morris

Greg, I like the old Ford yard truck in the foreground, she looks beat.


----------

